# Please tell me I'm not being unreasonable..



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

So, I'm having a  day let me outline my story...

Sept 2012 I bought a focus st, I insured with Greenlight and was overwhelmed with the service etc. half way through the policy the car was sold and I got a Corsa vxr. When renewal time came I did the usual shopping around after receiving my renewal from Greenlight and then called greenlight.

Unfortunately when I called Greenlight they wouldn't move on price and were I believe around £100 more than Chris knott (£400 vs £500) so I left Greenlight and went with Chris Knott (as I knew the corsa wasn't going to be modified I didn't need the ability to PM anymore)

I had a conversation with Neil on VXROnline in their thread:



> > I was a bit disapointed really
> >
> > I called about my renewal and was told nothing could be done to lower it, went over to Chris Knott and they beat it by £100! So for now, I have parted Greenlight, shame as the customer service is usually great, just didn't seem to want to help come renewal time.
> >
> ...


So Chris Knott have annoyed me today by continually not listening to what I was trying to say, so I have started to look for another company to insure with. I asked [email protected] to give me a call to talk about a new quote and returning to Greenlight. I didn't even consider any other companies. Will took my details and pulled up my account.

I was then told I can no longer be insured by Greenlight as I didn't renew. When I asked again I was told that because I had gone on the forum and 'said how much better Chris knott are than greenlight' that a block has been put on my account and Greenlight cannot offer me insurance anymore...

In case your wondering the conversation above is the ONLY open discussion (apart from praise which you can bet I will be retracting) I have held regarding greenlight on any forum.

I'm not sure if this is some kind of  joke but being blocked from any future business because of the conversation above is beyond ridiculous. I mentioned this to Will and he said that they prefer loyal customers rather than ones that change between companies....even tough they quoted me £100 more.

So as a warning to other Greenlight customers, don't renew and you too will be added to this block list so any future business you bring will be refused.

Please tell me I am not being unreasonable thinking this is beyond ridiculous. They'd have to do something pretty spectacular for me to even think about approaching them again...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I've just insured with Chris Knott and so far they've been faultless!!


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

I think I was just having a bad time talking to them.

The price want too bad but I was shocked, I wanted to make some changes now and some changes closer to the time but just kept going round in circles and at one point I was laughed at which is what annoyed me and led me to cancelling


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ashley6 said:


> I think I was just having a bad time talking to them.
> 
> The price want too bad but I was shocked, I wanted to make some changes now and some changes closer to the time but just kept going round in circles and at one point I was laughed at which is what annoyed me and led me to cancelling


I had a similar experience with Flux going from a high powered hot hatch to a boring slow hatch and they charged me to change details then told me there was no change in cash!! This was after they charged me change the start date of the policy, yes you read that right the start date!!

When renewal came round they were promptly told to poke it!


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

I just moved to Chris knott last week and they have pretty much halved the quote I had from Admiral ?!?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

cyberstretch said:


> I just moved to Chris knott last week and they have pretty much halved the quote I had from Admiral ?!?


They matched my first and then bettered my second with a loyalty bonus and when I add my house insurance the loyalty bonus becomes 50 quid off plus they service the policy themselves


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

danwel said:


> I had a similar experience with Flux going from a high powered hot hatch to a boring slow hatch and they charged me to change details then told me there was no change in cash!! This was after they charged me change the start date of the policy, yes you read that right the start date!!
> 
> When renewal came round they were promptly told to poke it!


Flux done the same to me.

Changing from a phase 4 tuned Astra GSi Turbo to a Fiat Bravo diesel and they wanted another £60 top up for 6 months.

I said that couldn't be possible, but they claimed that the had to keep me with the same insurance company and their quote on the Bravo was high. They also had no scope to offer discounts.

My options were bend over a barrel and pay a ridiculous premium for a Fiat Bravo, or cancel my policy and pay silly cancellation charges.

Shafted either way.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Flux done the same to me.
> 
> Changing from a phase 4 tuned Astra GSi Turbo to a Fiat Bravo diesel and they wanted another £60 top up for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Yeah I couldn't get my head round how there wasn't at least enough in the policy to cover the admin charge!! Fuming was an understatement and I won't be going back again.


----------

